# Cornwall Motel - September 2012



## Fury161 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well here goes with my first post with pictures, there's a few of them but have re-sized them all for members with a slower connection.

Can't find alot of history but what i have found is as follows,

Cornwall Motel has been Derelict for more than 2 years now, planning permission was granted in october 2010 for 18 self catering units on the site,but so far since that time no work has started on them.
This maybe to do with the owners being london based and the fact there is evidence of bats and owls there which must be dealt with before any work can start.













Looks like someones living or been living here





there's fire damage evident in 2 or 3 rooms

































































reception/cafe area - the whole place has now been trashed & is in a far worse condition than it was a couple of years ago 















entrance/reception area, i also belive this is were the cafe was which did Breakfasts at £3


----------



## muppet (Sep 3, 2012)

this was one of my first splores a few years ago . looks like it sufferd a little since thanks for the post


----------



## Bones out (Sep 3, 2012)

That first picture, is the sign really in that good condition?

Cheers...


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, about then only thing that is still looking ok.


----------



## mookster (Sep 4, 2012)

Grim, makes Newport Towers look mint!


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 4, 2012)

Has to be the worse place on here for being torn apart, and understand why the post has not got many replys. 

Hope I can improve on my next splore.


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 4, 2012)

I love these sort of things, they have a slightly surreal feel to them. Newport Towers is a bit like that at least when I looked round a few years ago.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well trashed,great pics.


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!

Got my next placed lined up, it's a Derelict Farm, plenty of outbuildings, yard and 2 Farm Houses all ready to be explored.

But taking me a while to work out how to do it as it's on a busy Main Road with no parking any were, will keep you all posted


----------



## muppet (Sep 19, 2012)

looking foward to seeing youre next one


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great post. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## walshfm (Oct 25, 2012)

*Cornwall Motel*

I don't think anything is going to happen to this site for a while... just looked at the company records of the owner and although he lives in a posh road in Highgate, London, he is skint... he is company director of lots of different companies none of whom seem to be successfull. The one he bought the Cornwall motel with is called Bronzemill:

Bronzemill Limited was incorporated on 16 Feb 2007. The company's status is active, with a team of 1 directors. Robert Mark Fletcher is Bronzemill Limited's sole shareholder. They have no known group companies. Bronzemill Limited have total assets of £886,219 plus total liabilities of £1,100,072. They owe £665,197 to creditors and are due £75,683 from trade debtors. Their net worth is £-213,853, and the value of their shareholders' interest is £-213,853.

https://www.duedil.com/company/06110446/bronzemill-limited


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 10, 2012)

I remember the reception being intact before the hoodlums trashed it... Barely recognise the place now...


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 13, 2012)

I had look at the place a year or so back,I found it quite depressing, it sure looks like nobody has swept the carpets yet.
Nice! in a masochistic kind of way to see the place again,albeit through anothers eyes.
Good first post.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 14, 2012)

im surprised some pyromanic hasn't had their day in there yet!...thats not a sugguestion by the way!

thanx for sharin ya mooch


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 16, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> im surprised some pyromanic hasn't had their day in there yet!...thats not a sugguestion by the way!
> 
> thanx for sharin ya mooch


I think they have tried,when I visited there were signs of atleast 3 fires but the place refuses to be burnt down.
Not! as you so rightfully say should any person be trying such a thing.


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the chair with the drink and snack wrappers, it does look like someone stays there


----------

